

Google’s New Logo Is Trying Really Hard to Look Friendly - snake117
http://www.wired.com/2015/09/googles-new-logo-trying-really-hard-look-friendly/

======
kenOfYugen
[http://i.imgur.com/x7HQW.jpg](http://i.imgur.com/x7HQW.jpg)

